# how should I package laundry soap?



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Any ideas would be great!


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't make (nor do I sell) laundry detergent - at least not yet. But when I've thought about it, I've thought maybe bags something like this:

http://www.nashvillewraps.com/coffee-bags/tin-tie-bags/c-029182.html

Although, perhaps a bit larger. One-pound seems to be the largest they carry.

HTH.
Elizabeth


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Great! I ordered this.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

1 lb coffee bags are not very large. There's a company that makes 5 lb ones. Food Packaging Warehouse or something like that.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok. I will have to use up these first. Thanks for the info.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I use the one pound sacks from Sam's. They are 500 for $5. I double them up to make them stronger. I sell laundry soap buy the pound and it fits nicely with plenty of room to fold the top down and stick it down with the label. I also attach a wooden scoop to the corner. Here is a link to a picture. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.148384855182629.22824.100000333458078&type=3&saved#!/photo.php?fbid=291294090891704&set=a.148384855182629.22824.100000333458078&type=3&theater

I really wish I would have straightened up that bag on the lower right *sigh* :/


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

When I sell powdered detergent in paper bags I first put the detergent into a large plastic bag. That way, if it gets wet, the whole thing won't be ruined....and detergent won't be all over the place.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

So Carli, you sell laundry soap 1 lb at a time? I don't sell laundry soap either (yet), but I would think customers would want a larger quantity. No?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Carli, those bags look big. Is there ONE pound in there or more? 

Anita, the plastic bags are a great idea. I may do that next time.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

The sacks I use are the 2lb sacks from Sam's (not 1lb). It's small. Here are the dimensions: 8"x4"x2.5". I think these bags are the same size as the 1lb coffee bags. I remember looking at those before I decided to get these. I put only 1lb in each one. Two full 8oz measuring cups weighs exactly 1lb. I do double these sacks and so far have not had one to bust. And they've been crammed in my car and hauled around several times.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

MF-Alpines said:


> So Carli, you sell laundry soap 1 lb at a time? I don't sell laundry soap either (yet), but I would think customers would want a larger quantity. No?


If I were trying it for the first time, I would not want to buy more than 1lb. If it is used at the recommended amount per wash, it will wash 16 loads. The 24 load commercial detergents at the store cost $5-$6 and there might be 2 pounds of detergent there. I do have a few people that use it regularly, and I will sell them 3lbs for $15. 1lb is also the perfect size for a gift.


----------

